# 1st Annual unofficial PFF Spearfishing Derby Board



## Billybob+

2 weeks to 20!4!

after gathering input I propose the following:
Jan 1, 2014- dec 31, 2014

5-4-3-2-1 point system

open to all Fl legal saltwater species during thier respective legal seasons only

fisherman should declare tbemselves competitors prior to posting 
an entry.

fish must be witnessed by one other person ( not the actual shot but by someone as or after the fish is landed).

total points for all species at completion wins

seperate freedive category if intrest

fish should be weighed at or by a tackle store or equivilent scale 
for entry.

no powerheada

no rebreathers

fisherman must have at a minimum face submerged
to count

no nets except for legal netting of.Fl spiney lobster

shovelnose and lionfish category also

exact weights are tie broken with first entered


Who's in?


----------



## TONER

Sounds great!
Cost to enter ? 
Prizes?


----------



## Billybob+

I dunno,
throw out some suggestions.
I figured bragging rights for all of 2015 was enough but if everyone 
wants to chip in we could take the "entry fee" and buy plaques for each category
or something.
do the rules sound good to you?
additions?? deletions?
We have 2 weeks to get it nailed down.



TONER said:


> Sounds great!
> Cost to enter ?
> Prizes?


----------



## naclh2oDave

All legally speared fish? So spadefish ect? Snapper division going to include mangrove and cubera? Or just reds? Same for grouper...reds and gags? Either way I am in!


----------



## Billybob+

I'd say if it's a legal game fish, give it a division.
division for Red Snapper, Cubera Snapper, Lane Snapper, etc.

you could hunt all year and kill a Lane that might only weigh 5# but it'd be respectable for a lane and within the first 5 minutes of Red Snapper, it'd be knocked completely off the leader board if it wasn't in a unique category.

Same with grouper, Gag, Red, Scamp, Warsaw.

same with Scamp, a 15# scamp would be quite respectable, but a 15# Gag, I'd hope wouldn't even finish in the top 5

Spadefish, Sheepshead, yep and yep and yep, even shark if someone has the cajones to shoot one! (if it's legal, don't know about that) 

Baracuda too, if they're legal to shoot.






naclh2oDave said:


> All legally speared fish? So spadefish ect? Snapper division going to include mangrove and cubera? Or just reds? Same for grouper...reds and gags? Either way I am in!


----------



## Billybob+

Here's a list of FL species:

http://myfwc.com/media/2462342/2013_quick_chart.pdf


----------



## aquatic argobull

I'm in for sure. Not legal to shoot shark, Bill :whistling: sorry buddy!


I've got a good spot for Lane snapper, I'm gettin' all top 5 spots on that category! :thumbsup:

The smak talkin' starts now! As long as I beat bill in one category, I'm going home a winner :yes:


----------



## aquatic argobull

I just made a quick online spreadsheet that we can use to list the leaderboard. I just started by listing available game species based on the myfwc.com quick chart. I got rid of those that didn't apply or were not legal to spear. Feel free to suggest additions or deletions to this list. It might be a good start. This way, it will be easy to analyze points and rankings etc.

With the link to the spreadsheet, anybody can view it. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EdE9xRktJSUpPUmxUOUZmamFvTzlIQ 3c&usp=sharing


----------



## SaltAddict

Sick Puppy Spearfishing is in. 

I vote yes on the picture at a tackle shop, hanging on a scale. Beyond that, pretty much honor system. 

I like the spread sheet idea. 

Just my two cents, if you're going to do anything beyond bragging rights, you need a 3rd party un affiliated judge to moderate the whole thing. Again, this is just an opinion.


----------



## Billybob+

you can't even get your gun wet! How you gonna beat me? A squirrel or rabbit category????

I'm feeling generous AA, since that gun is doing nothing but collecting dust, I'll give ya $75 but act quick, my Christmas Charitable giving expires after Dec 25th, offer going down to $50! :tt2:


All kidding aside, you're welcome on our boat anytime we can make the schedules happen.



aquatic argobull said:


> I'm in for sure. Not legal to shoot shark, Bill :whistling: sorry buddy!
> 
> 
> I've got a good spot for Lane snapper, I'm gettin' all top 5 spots on that category! :thumbsup:
> 
> The smak talkin' starts now! As long as I beat bill in one category, I'm going home a winner :yes:


----------



## Billybob+

You think a picture is necessary? I was just thinking a weight. but maybe you're right! 

I'm game for Bragging rights or prizes. Obviously, prizes would entail a registration fee. I agree that'd have to be executed through some sort of unbiased 3rd party.

I'm in either way....does someone know how to start a poll thread for Free or Prizes and if prizes, what should the entry fee be?

If we do the entry fee, it'd be important to clearly define the payouts/distributions in advance of the start. That is what soured me on doing pay tournaments many years ago!

I think either way, we can make it fun and have fun with the smack talk.....



SaltAddict said:


> Sick Puppy Spearfishing is in.
> 
> I vote yes on the picture at a tackle shop, hanging on a scale. Beyond that, pretty much honor system.
> 
> I like the spread sheet idea.
> 
> Just my two cents, if you're going to do anything beyond bragging rights, you need a 3rd party un affiliated judge to moderate the whole thing. Again, this is just an opinion.


----------



## Billybob+

Oh, another obvious rule consideration is the fish must be live, free swimming (no hooks tied to 9/0's in the boat overhead) and no assistance besides bringing into the boat can be utilized. (I.E. no help!)


----------



## SaltAddict

I'm all for keeping it simple (bragging rights). If it gains a bunch of participants, it can always progress into something bigger in years to come.


----------



## Billybob+

I agree, only caveat is I think it should be mandatory that you "declare" yourself a participant at least 48 hours prior to entering a weight. Over the course of a year, anyone could get lucky and kill a decent fish and suddenly decide they want to enter.


----------



## SaltAddict

Billybob+ said:


> I agree, only caveat is I think it should be mandatory that you "declare" yourself a participant at least 48 hours prior to entering a weight. Over the course of a year, anyone could get lucky and kill a decent fish and suddenly decide they want to enter.


Agreed.


----------



## skram

Im in for a Freedive category. Anyone else?


----------



## Billybob+

Hooo Hooo! that's what I like to see! Some AL divers that aren't afraid to take a whuppin ( or perhaps dish one out) :blink:

Anyways. you've spoken, so you're "officially" entered ....like it or not:thumbup:

you start putting up some entries and you very well could challenge others to give it a try.

Personally, I get nervous in the shower without a tank on my back!

Glad to see another added to the ranks!



skram said:


> Im in for a Freedive category. Anyone else?


----------



## OnGrade

I believe team Gag On My Shaft will join in. 
Paul Pierce 
Christian Mauldwin
Jack Begley
Jordan Lee


----------



## Billybob+

COOOL!!!! Christian!!!

your post raises an interesting question too! should we have a boat/team category as well?


say 4 man team, though I know some of the guys such as A.A and SW Dave dive multiple boats so that might complicate things too!



OnGrade said:


> I believe team Gag On My Shaft will join in.
> Paul Pierce
> Christian Mauldwin
> Jack Begley
> Jordan Lee


----------



## no woryz

aquatic argobull said:


> I just made a quick online spreadsheet that we can use to list the leaderboard. I just started by listing available game species based on the myfwc.com quick chart. I got rid of those that didn't apply or were not legal to spear. Feel free to suggest additions or deletions to this list. It might be a good start. This way, it will be easy to analyze points and rankings etc.
> 
> With the link to the spreadsheet, anybody can view it. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...EdE9xRktJSUpPUmxUOUZmamFvTzlIQ 3c&usp=sharing
> 
> View attachment 191609


I know in state water you cannot spear permit or pompano.... I don't know about federal....


----------



## skram

How does the point system work? Single biggest fish or an aggregate of some sort?


----------



## Billybob+

for each division (Red Snapper, Gag Grouper, AJ, Trigger, flounder, etc) the 5 biggest fish entered are worth 5 points for biggest, 4 for second biggest, down to 1 point for 5th place. All sizes measured in weight (pounds/ounces) even the Lionfish, shovelnose, Spiney..everything on weight, to keep it simple.
each competitor can hold any and every place (in other words, if you have the 5 biggest RS you'd get all points for the snapper category....5+4+3+2+1 15 possible points per species.
Dec 31st 2014 we total up everyone's point count, whomever has the most total points, is the winner. we still have a week to nail down the rules, anyone like it, don't like it, want changes...speak up...it's our Derby Board to run like we want. I'd just modeled the point system off of other Derby Boards.


skram said:


> How does the point system work? Single biggest fish or an aggregate of some sort?


----------



## skram

Sounds good. I'm in and I got some other Freedivers to join in soon.


----------



## SnapperLuke

Im in. I freedive but I'm in.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Heck yeah, count me in!

Money makes ppl want to lie and cheat, I like the idea of bragging rights.

Is it FL waters only?


----------



## Billybob+

Any water...as long as you're abiding by the laws of the state you're diving/launching from.
I know different States have different seasons but I also know there are PFF'ers in other states. that's why it runs a full year, to give every state and every species their entire season.....HMMM that gives me some ideas!!:whistling:



coolbluestreak said:


> Heck yeah, count me in!
> 
> Money makes ppl want to lie and cheat, I like the idea of bragging rights.
> 
> Is it FL waters only?


----------



## OnGrade

As for the team/boat thing, Id just make it individuals. Im just going ahead and signing the four of us up. They don't really have a say in things... And yeah-Christian will put a fish up on the board. Might be the smallest, but itll be up on the board.

Now, that being said- there could be a over all team bragging rights. I don't see multiple boat teams, as in a cash tournament, you enter a boat/team. If they aren't on that boat, they are a different team.


----------



## Berry

Count me in


----------



## Billybob+

Hey 

Do we need to have a junior category or Ladies category?
I know a couple of ladies that have shown some interest.

they could compete in the open category but might be more equitable for
them to have their own category.


----------



## aqua-holic

I think you might get in trouble spearing the ladies.


----------



## Billybob+

True, True!

so, by posting, you've inadvertently made entry....are you in?




aqua-holic said:


> I think you might get in trouble spearing the ladies.


----------



## Billybob+

*Current Participant List*

Toner

NaClH2O Dave

Billybob+

Aquatic Argobull

SaltAddict

Skram (Freediver)

Team Gag on My Shaft consisting of:

Paul P.
Christian M.
Jack B.
Jordan L.

Snapper Luke

Coolblucstreak

Berry


Jan 1st!! looks like it might be go-able!!!!


----------



## SaltAddict

Add Costadelpar to the list.


----------



## Billybob+

Added Costadelpar


----------



## TONER

So what's in on the 1st to go for?


----------



## Billybob+

All groupers except Gag, AJ, Trigger, all snapper except Red, flounder, sheephead, Shovelnose lobster, spiney lobster, Cobia and the bluewater fish.


I did see where the deepwater grouper aren't gonna close this Feb-Mar

"
*NEW:* At the September meeting, the FWC Commission eliminated the February 1 through March 31 grouper closure for black, red, yellowfin, yellowmouth, rock hind, red hind, and scamp. These species of grouper are now open year-round in state waters of the Gulf​ ​ "​ ​


----------



## TONER

we did finally make it out yesterday January 1st 2014 had a great day on the water shot a lot of fish just non big enough to take the time to weigh seas were about two feet water temp 61 degrees visibility 30 feet


----------



## Billybob+

Hooo Hooo!

good to hear someone didn't let the lying sack that calls himself a weatherman scare them off (I did)

61!! danged that's kinda chilly!

you shoulda weighed something to break the ice!

is there a reverse thermo? I suspect it was warmer on the bottom.



TONER said:


> we did finally make it out yesterday January 1st 2014 had a great day on the water shot a lot of fish just non big enough to take the time to weigh seas were about two feet water temp 61 degrees visibility 30 feet


----------



## OnGrade

Id have to imagine it would be pretty chilly anywhere. Ran out to the edge Monday. 70* out on the edge, 68* around the Avocet, 65* around the freighter, and 55* in the bay...A little too cold for me! Haha!


----------



## Critterfl

I'll use my first post to join the 1st Annual PFF Spearfishing Derby.
Critterfl is in!!!


----------



## sealark

It was 58 on the barges yesterday (Thurs) not bad if you are dressed for it. Water was really clear like 40 to 50 ft vis at low tide.


----------



## Billybob+

Welcome to PFF! Welcome to the Derby Board!........and prepare to be Schooled!  Weather is looking right! Hopefully, we'll have our first Entries onto the board this weekend (FINALLY!)




Critterfl said:


> I'll use my first post to join the 1st Annual PFF Spearfishing Derby.
> Critterfl is in!!!


----------



## patsoxriot

Read the whole thread and I think that this is awesome, I would love to get schooled, however the rules are still vague to me. I get the point system, but I dont get the judging part. We have to take the fish we shoot to a bait shop and take a picture? or since there is no money involved is this strictly honor system(with a picture to back it of course)?


----------



## Billybob+

Hey Patsoxriot!
welcome!
first, just know that it is a for fun, bragging rights tourney. Aquatics Argobull has done and excellent job of documenting this. I see you're new to the forum, so welcome, and understand this whole Derby Board is new to PFF, all of us, so a big thanks to AA for taking time to put all this together.
from his "official" post, here's the weight rules
"ALL FISH SHOULD BE PHOTOGRAPHED ON A CERTIFIED SCALE WITH THE WEIGHT VISIBLE. 
If, for some reason, you can't photograph it on a scale, have a witness vouch for you, it's fine. It's a just for fun bragging rights tournament."
I think the key here, is it's a bragging rights tournament, to weigh something in an apples to apples way, it needs to be weighed on an accurate scale, I have a balance beam scale and as this Derby board takes off, which I'm hoping it will, I'll weigh stuff on my scale and if it's worthy of an "official" weight, I'll take it to a B&T or dive shop for a "witnessed" weight. As for using your boat spring scale or your bathroom scale, those can be off, especially when you're talking about 1/10th of ounces! I was quite surprised to find the Tackle shop we weighed in at were actually delighted to weigh them for us!

I know the official rules recommend a photo, but if you'll notice ones not required. 
At the end of the day, I for one, just want to laugh and have fun about it.
I think most everyone signed up, are thinking that way to!
SO....are you in? 
better post on the "official" link if you're declaring yourself a competitor!
you never know. You might just kill that BIG one tomorrow!


patsoxriot said:


> Read the whole thread and I think that this is awesome, I would love to get schooled, however the rules are still vague to me. I get the point system, but I dont get the judging part. We have to take the fish we shoot to a bait shop and take a picture? or since there is no money involved is this strictly honor system(with a picture to back it of course)?


----------



## Addict'd

I'll sign up, not sure how much time I will be able to spend in the water this season but it cant hurt. I know this is intended for bragging rights but since I am opening a spearfishing shop, I'm in a good position to help keep interest high. I will get a certified scale for anyone wanting a spot to weigh in around Destin. I will also offer up some gear for the winners. Maybe a gun or the winner's choice of something of equal value of what I have in stock at the time?


----------



## aquatic argobull

Addict'd said:


> I'll sign up, not sure how much time I will be able to spend in the water this season but it cant hurt. I know this is intended for bragging rights but since I am opening a spearfishing shop, I'm in a good position to help keep interest high. I will get a certified scale for anyone wanting a spot to weigh in around Destin. I will also offer up some gear for the winners. Maybe a gun or the winner's choice of something of equal value of what I have in stock at the time?


That's awesome Addict'd! I'll put you on the official roster. Where will your shop be located?


----------



## Addict'd

We are going to be at 501 harbor blvd in destin. It's across the street from boshamp's.


----------



## Addict'd

BTW, the facebook page has been setup and gear has started coming in so if anyone needs any gear shoot me a PM.


----------



## aquatic argobull

You forgot the link! 

Here you go bud! :thumbsup:

https://www.facebook.com/benthicoceansports


----------



## Addict'd

aquatic argobull said:


> You forgot the link!
> 
> Here you go bud! :thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/benthicoceansports


Much appreciated!


----------

